# [ODMP] Norfolk Police Department, Virginia ~ October 28, 2005



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Norfolk Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 28, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17939*


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Cops in this area get killed and shot here on a pretty regular basis. It's one of the most dangerous areas in the country to be a Police Officer



MassCopBOT said:


> A Police Officer with the Norfolk Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 28, 2005
> 
> *http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17939*


----------

